# Diagnostic Pap Smear



## Jarant (Aug 21, 2009)

Does anyone know if there is a code for a diagnostic pap smear?  I see codes 88141 and 88142 but is this only billed by the lab or can the doctor bill these codes?

Thanks,
Jenny


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Aug 21, 2009)

Those codes can only be billed by the lab.  You would have to use an E/M.


----------



## britbrit852003 (Aug 25, 2009)

We've actually been billing a Q0091 with the problem dx, for example if its the re-pap after an abnormal we'll use Q0091 with dx 795.00. We haven't had too much problems getting paid either. I'd check with your payors though as some do not accept Q0091 as a CPT.


----------

